# The next new coffee, Kori Kohi



## HeyItsSara (Apr 21, 2020)

It's ice cubes of coffee, served with warm milk.  Sounds like it's more for lattes lovers, who anyway drink their coffee with a lot of milk.

The version with hot chocolate and coffee cubes sounds better to me.


----------



## HeyItsSara (Apr 23, 2020)

I got out some ice cube trays, made some instant coffee, and froze a tray of cubes.  Looking forward to trying this !!!!


----------



## HeyItsSara (May 4, 2020)

Well .... 

I made the hot chocolate which was, as you can imagine, hot.

I added the ice cubes which were, as you can imagine, very cold.

The drink then became lukewarm which was not good at all !!!!


----------



## Kayelle (May 7, 2020)

I really enjoyed this video, and think I'll give it a go. The little girl is about the age I was when I began cooking so many years ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec9YtN6LPWo


----------



## HeyItsSara (May 7, 2020)

what is it?  As I've said before, I'm behind a filter and a firewall and i definitely can't view you tube videos.


----------



## Souschef (May 7, 2020)

HeyItsSara said:


> what is it?  As I've said before, I'm behind a filter and a firewall and i definitely can't view you tube videos.


 I am sorry you are having a problem. The solution depends on what version of Windows you have.
I would suggest calling your Internet provider's technical people to resolve the problems.
We wish you good luck, Sara


----------



## HeyItsSara (May 8, 2020)

Souschef said:


> I am sorry you are having a problem. The solution depends on what version of Windows you have.
> I would suggest calling your Internet provider's technical people to resolve the problems.
> We wish you good luck, Sara



Thanks but the internet filter blocks a lot of things that my office doesn't deem necessary for work.  Videos are part of that.


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2020)

HeyItsSara said:


> Thanks but the internet filter blocks a lot of things that my office doesn't deem necessary for work.  Videos are part of that.




 Thanks for that info Sara, as now it makes more sense to me.
By the way, the video is of a darling little girl making the iced coffee.


----------

